# Ed's Bait Shop Report 3/22



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Walleye fishing this past week continues to be excellent. Anglers are
reporting good catches of 14-18 inch fish with some larger fish over 25
inches being caught as well. The best area overall for larger walleyes has
been the Flats. Anglers are fishing the Windsor Island area, Haley's Hump,
the old Flats Road, & the Mauvee Coulee area. Other parts of the lake
producing walleyes include Bud Bay, the north end of Six Mile Bay,
Rocky/Military Points, the east side of Mission Bay, Foughty's Point, and
the East Bay shoreline near the Camp Grafton entrance. Try using sonars,
jigging raps, buckshot rattle spoons, large kastmasters, nils masters, or
chubby darters. Perch fishing has been a challenge this past week. If you
move around a lot, you can find some smaller schools and do well, but
overall the fishing is tough. The better spots have been the area from
Foughty's Point to the Hwy 20 bridge, the south end of Black Tiger,
Skadsens, Stromme Addition, the 57 bridge area, and Rocky/Military Points.
Try using raps, hali's, or genz worms tipped with wax worms, spikes, or
minnows. As always, pike continue to be caught in most all areas of the
lake with the best spots being the north end of Six Mile and Creel Bays.
Try using smelt, herring, or creek chubs. Good Luck & Good Fishing.


----------

